# Japan Life



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Shinjuku South Gate









Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from those Japanese cities and places, T.Ishikawa; welcome to SSC btw


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh G-d, last pic is perfect, who wont live in Japan?
What city is that?

Amazing pix, wanna see more kay:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

amazing pictures thanks for sharing...


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

I loved Tokyo when I used to live there for a couple of years. It's just so unique and artistic (in a vintage way) The only bad thing is that it's just WAYYYY Too expensive (food, clothing, housing, etc). I live in Manhattan and Tokyo is 10 times more expensive to live


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Amazing Japan*

^^ Japan, IMHO, is definitely the best country in the world in terms of overall integrated infrastructure. The public spaces, especially of Tokyo, are supremely aesthetic and extremely well-planned (not to mention, well-maintained). Heck, even the tacky 70s and 80s-built structures have a glimmer of chicness in them. :lol:

How about sharing photos of average urban Japanese folk simply going about their daily lives. It would be more interesting, IMHO.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

brianmoon85 said:


> I loved Tokyo when I used to live there for a couple of years. It's just so unique and artistic (in a vintage way) The only bad thing is that it's just WAYYYY Too expensive (food, clothing, housing, etc). I live in Manhattan and Tokyo is 10 times more expensive to live


Where did you live in Tokyo, Roppongi Hills? There's no way this city is 10 times (!!!) more expensive than Manhattan, not even 2.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Vapour said:


> Where did you live in Tokyo, Roppongi Hills? There's no way this city is 10 times (!!!) more expensive than Manhattan, not even 2.


Agreed, if you live and work in Tokyo it is cheaper (though tokyo is the most expensive city if you're a tourist). Rent in Manhatten alone is several times more expensive than Tokyo. Maybe he ment NYC in general?


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

how much do you pay a month nihonkitty?


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

I just love Japan!


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow. Bringing back such great memories. You just had to throw in the Maihama station shopping center pictures.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! It's hard to beat Japan on street level!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

image hosted on flickr


----------



## danarstorm (Sep 14, 2009)

T. Ishikawa, yours pictures are SUPERB!!!
Can I Grab all that picture just for my pC's wallpaper???


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by me

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb photos! Great thread!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## FBOS (Jan 29, 2010)

*fort bonifacio office space for lease*

The most popular in Japan is that, their fashion. Fashion for their looks, the hair and the style of their clothes. Everything that admire by the teens nowadays. Aside from that, there beautiful places. I hope someday I will visit that country. I want to experience their culture and also the food!!!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice thread!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those night shots are so cool! Even with hardly no people around they still have a great vibe to them. :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome work kay:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Great thread. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I really need to visit Japan.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic new updates! Thank you, T.Ishikawa :cheers:

Keep this thread going! It's awesome!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice and interesting pictures! I like the nigh-shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice photos indeed


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I will visit Japan one day... great pictures.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

T.Ishikawa said:


>


Wow~ is that all snow ?
Beautiful... I want to hire the people who did that that to make a copy on my back yard.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those photos are really beautiful. Thanks for posting.  :cheers:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Du'Myth (May 18, 2008)

写真をいただき、ありがとうございます

私は日本が大好き !!!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Love these photos! Such a contrast between these and the previous ones with the snow. All those beautiful flowers and the mountains in the background make for a stunning setting.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Very nice. Where exactly is this?


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Is ice structure? Looks awesome btw


>


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

What a beautiful country, I will like to be there sometime.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

T.Ishikawa said:


>


Wonderful shot! What a lovely and neat garden this is.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice. :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Cocoon Tower looks awesome


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

heavy snow on Tokyo ground


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

T.Ishikawa said:


>


Wow, Mt. Fuji looks very different without the snow on the top.
I personally prefer Mt. Fuji when it's snow covered, but this is another interesting scene.

夏の富士山は冬の富士山とは全然違う感じなんですね。。。
なんか”火山だな”って感じです。


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NihonKitty said:


> Shinjuku station is not only Japans busiest railway station it is the *busiest train station in the world* with an average of around 3.6 million passengers a day.


Wow, 3.6m huh!? I had a gut feeling it was more than 2 million, but I wasn't sure of the exact figures. That's a lot any way you look at it! According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinjuku_Station it's 3.64 million people per day alright, but it does state that those figures are from 2007. I know, Wikipedia is not the best of sources, but I wonder what the figures are for 2010?


----------



## Shinjuku_OIOI_A (Apr 1, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> Wow, 3.6m huh!? I had a gut feeling it was more than 2 million, but I wasn't sure of the exact figures. That's a lot any way you look at it! According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinjuku_Station it's 3.64 million people per day alright, but it does state that those figures are from 2007. I know, Wikipedia is not the best of sources, but I wonder what the figures are for 2010?


Don't think that many, because you are not a resident - often it is believed to be 5-6 million people in Tokyo 23 wards, the figures may not be accurate.

If you believe it, it looks like it, it's typically a mind-control by the media broadcasting.

No-one cares about the statistics and not important! 



And. . .supposedly Ikebukuro station and the Seibu Lines are the busiest.


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> I know, Wikipedia is not the best of sources, but I wonder what the figures are for 2010?


Just scroll to the middle of the English Wikipedia page for FY2008 numbers (Toei numbers appear to be a bit off from the Japanese Wiki though). Those are the latest, since we've only just entered FY2010 and they have yet to process and publish official FY2009 numbers.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

So it's 3,859,091 a day


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Don't want to bore anyone, but I will just preface that number by saying that it's really just adding all the entries and exits at each railway company's station together. As a result, some people argue that is double-counting, but since each company only keeps track of their own passenger numbers, there's no way around this.

However, this doesn't include passengers changing trains within a single company (think Yamanote Line ↔ Chūō Line) and doesn't consider the fact that most Japanese railway terminals are also giant shopping malls, with shops and restaurants both inside and outside the paid area of the station. So a salaryman can take a JR train to Shinjuku, have a meal, or do some shopping in the station, and then take an Odakyū train back to his home in Tama. In this case, this would not be considered double-counting.

Shinjuku is also physically connected underground to Seibu Shinjuku (184,000 pax/day), Nishi-Shinjuku (46,000 pax/day), and Shinjuku Sanchōme Stations (140,000 pax/day).

Conclusion 1: Give up on trying to come up with "accurate" figures.
This doesn't change the fact that Shinjuku Station is still far and away the busiest in the world, though, as there's simply no stations outside of Japan that can match this level of passenger traffic.


----------



## Shinjuku_OIOI_A (Apr 1, 2010)

quashlo said:


> ^^ Don't want to bore anyone, but I will just preface that number by saying that it's really just adding all the entries and exits at each railway company's station together. As a result, some people argue that is double-counting, but since each company only keeps track of their own passenger numbers, there's no way around this.
> 
> However, this doesn't include passengers changing trains within a single company (think Yamanote Line ↔ Chūō Line) and doesn't consider the fact that most Japanese railway terminals are also giant shopping malls, with shops and restaurants both inside and outside the paid area of the station. So a salaryman can take a JR train to Shinjuku, have a meal, or do some shopping in the station, and then take an Odakyū train back to his home in Tama. In this case, this would not be considered double-counting.
> 
> ...


Is it?

Why are you so interested?

I can't see a bag of rubbish.


----------



## Shinjuku_OIOI_A (Apr 1, 2010)

Where do you shop at and eat in?
What is your opinion, apart from the articles written by someone else?

Do not get into too much local details.

Some department stores such as Isetan and Alcott provides a nice portion of Department store's Basement groceries.

Or perhaps Lumine - but I do not like it very much.

Convenience stores? Delivery? Or 100 Yen shops?


Your life is cheap. 

Take it easy and get your life better.

That's not a normal Japanese at least, more like a foreigner, like the Chinese or Koreans to me.


----------



## well2 (Apr 1, 2010)

quashlo said:


> Shinjuku is also physically connected underground to Seibu Shinjuku (184,000 pax/day), Nishi-Shinjuku (46,000 pax/day), and Shinjuku Sanchōme Stations (140,000 pax/day).


How do you calculate them?

And why do you want to know something not very important, that no-one cares about?

It's like getting into your room and open your desk, and investigate everything - how do you feel about it?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

quashlo said:


> Just scroll to the middle of the English Wikipedia page for FY2008 numbers (Toei numbers appear to be a bit off from the Japanese Wiki though). Those are the latest, since we've only just entered FY2010 and they have yet to process and publish official FY2009 numbers.


Well, when you look at the facts and the figures then you have to say that Shinjuku Station is in a class of its own. Incredible passenger numbers.

Thanks for your input. :cheers:


----------



## ninjaboi (Feb 19, 2010)

Japan really is the most beautiful country in the world!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Japnese oldest cherry tree 2000year old 





The Five great Cerry Blossoms in Japan 





Japanese Castles and Cherry blossoms


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those Japanese oldest cherry trees are really very nice


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, awesome thread!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

The Shinjuku Station west gate.









It is the Shinokubo area from the Shinjuku Station west gate.

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Awesome street level shots! My favourite kind.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

very cool


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Great job! Really amasing!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great to see new photos here on this thread! Awesome street shots of course! :cheers1:


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like New York's "Central Park", but better. Access to water. A green oasis. Beautiful pictures.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the city if am right its Tokyo?


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very clean city. wow!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic photos once again, T.Ishikawa! Great vibe!!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos, as always. Some very pretty scenes here.


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

henry hill said:


>


This picture shows only a fraction of the city reminds me that Tokyo has the largest population with the biggest city GDP(almost equivalent to state of California).

It also makes me think that human civilization is truly awesome.



quashlo said:


> Tōkyō from space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to go!!!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics i like Japan


----------



## pktown (Oct 18, 2006)

*City of my dreams.*:hug:
Huge, Beautiful, Modern, Clean ,Wonderful and Excellent Systematically.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ From those words you wrote Tokyo is indeed


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

These are very interesting and colorful photos. The little bear on the floor is really cute.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

T.Ishikawa said:


>


Which building is this?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

wonderful pics !



T.Ishikawa said:


>


haha.. very delicate photo.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

NorthLimitation said:


> Which building is this?


That is the Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower. It houses three educational institutions: 

Tokyo Mode Gakuen (fashion vocational school), 
HAL Tokyo (special technology and design college), 
Shuto Ikō (medical college).


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo-updates about Tokyo


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

wow speechless! Thanks!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

I love tokyo. i think it's the best city in the world. But i am afraid that the people in the city might dont have air enough to breat .


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Taken by myself...

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## CuLongVN (Sep 13, 2006)

Japan never seem to disappoint me. Thanks for the great pics T.Ishikawa


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic scenes!! :happy:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great variety of photos here. All very interesting and packed full of information. Thanks for posting:cheers:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Japanese Hot spa*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! Beautiful shots! That spa is just so charming and inviting. A few hours relaxing in there would do the trick huh.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tokyo bay from Odaiba(Hotel Gran Pacific LE DAIBA)*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

T.Ishikawa said:


> Take by myself
> 
> *T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


:nuts::nuts:

:cheers::cheers:

Tokyo: world's most impressive city.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kawasaki city*


----------



## popcorn69 (Jun 16, 2007)

brilliant pictures , i always want to be here  thanks for posting all these amazing pictures


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Musashikosugi*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Harajuku*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos, well done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those above photos are indeed very nice


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Harajuku Omotesando street*


----------



## co151 (Jan 23, 2011)

T.Ishikawa said:


>



^^These two are at Aoyama.


Up to Shibuya, it is the largest luxury space by area in Tokyo.

Nice to see them on the ground level as we usually see. 

Your pictures capture it very good imo.


----------



## forum73 (Jan 26, 2011)

Look forward Roppongi's skyline and personally Shibuya Hikarie's theatre floors when built.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Night scape from Odaiba*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Roppongi and from Roppongi Hills top*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*From Roppongi Hills*























































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice panoramic photos of Tokyo


----------



## chuck23 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^

stunning photos!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Nagoya city*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tokyo Skytree*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos you got from Tokyo


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Rivercity 21*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful shots! Especially love the night time ones. Nice atmosphere.. :cheers2:


----------



## [{x}] (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the beautiful pictures! ありがと

Tokyo is the coolest city in the world!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

wow...amazing =)!
My bad internet connection,load those photos so long!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent updates, Ishikawa!!! :banana:


----------



## yatt (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing Tokyo...


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Japan is so awesome. just speechless.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

wonderful pictures. thanks all.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice thread.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Museum Research Centre in Aichi by Kengo Kuma*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Fashion Shop in Osaka By Kengo Kuma*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Roku Museum in Oyama by Hiroshi Nakamura *

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, really interesting photos from Japan....:cheers2:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Japan's got some splendid modern architecture ( the Reasearch centre in Aichi is stunning ).
Love those crazy trains 
:cheers:


----------



## Akasuna (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent and sublime!

Japanese are very hard to the architecture of the wood, they are master in this field!

I saw the wood frame of Himeji-Jo.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful architecture! Thanks, Universe! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That honeycomb design is pretty interesting.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Miyazaki prefecture*


























































































































































































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Japan's development is very impressive. In my opinion is the most advanced country in the world.
Beautiful pictures


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kenrokuen-park Ishikawa prefecture*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

wow so nice


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kenrokuen-park 2*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## venkatjaya (Jan 24, 2012)

*For those of us who know the Japanese we all know that their fluency in the English language is not one of their strong points. This is not through a lack of trying; the Japanese leave school with a good grasp of grammar and a huge vocabulary. However, due to their antiquated and protective education system this knowledge is never applied and, as a result, the Japanese find themselves unable to communicate with foreigners. On the positive side their loss is our gain as we are able to look deeper into the world of Japanese English!! English is regarded as being 'cool' and is used in advertisements and as arbitrary statements on products which are meant to enhance their attractiveness. *
*Placing your cursor over the links on the options bar on the left hand side without clicking will show an example of that link's Japanese English in the bottom left hand corner of your browser. To see more simply click on it. Remember to scroll down.....there are many many examples!!*
*Many many thanks to all the contributors to this site. I appreciate it very much. Please keep 'em coming. Please e-mail with any great examples of Japanese English. *
*Thanks for the positive comments from many of the visitors to this site. Please sign my guestbook or just view my guestbook. Please drop by again.... 
*




*testing training chennai|software testing course chennai*


*..............................................................:banana:
*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice updates from Japan....:cheers2:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kenrokuen-park 3*


















































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yusuhara Wooden Bridge Museum Designed by Kengo Kuma, Taro-gawa Yusuhara-cho, Takaoka-gun, Kochi Prefecture*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

amazing Japan !!!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Sapporo snow festival 2012 and Sapporo city*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

Nice pictures, I love this thread about the Japan Life


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Susukino, Sapporo city*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Japan may not have the tallest or prettiest buildings in the world, but they have the best urban design. Especially for modern places. Old towns in Europe are nice but they are designed that way for practical purposes before modern times. Japanese cities for the most part are designed for modern times, and conserve land, reduce waste, preserve walkability, while maintaining all the conveniences of modern life.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
thanks for update,Ishikawa!kay:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots from Japan...kay:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Otaru, Hokkaido in Japan*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics. :cheers2:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

nice pics!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your wonderful pics...kay:


----------



## kantama (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for beautiful pics!!! 
I've been to Otaru,and those pics bring me back sweet memories.... 
I fell in love with this charming poetic city Otaru.


----------



## TheWalker (Mar 6, 2011)

It's strange, sometimes I think of Japan as one of the most depressing places on Earth. Yet other times I think it as such a magical and beautiful place.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TheWalker said:


> It's strange, sometimes I think of Japan as one of the most depressing places on Earth. Yet other times I think it as such a magical and beautiful place.


No most depressing than Uk:lol:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Japan forever!!! without earthquake


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## mirah_lu (May 4, 2012)

streets are really clean...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for sharing wonderful pics


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Beautiful !!! And Hokkaido is the best !!!


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Historic Villages of Shirakawa-go(UNESCO World Heritage Sites)*



























































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice! What's the name of the places in posts 480, 477 and 476?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid ....:cheers2:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Nice! What's the name of the places in posts 480, 477 and 476?


These post are Otaru city in Hokkaido.


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Historic Villages of Shirakawa-go(UNESCO World Heritage Sites)*



























































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

T.Ishikawa said:


> These post are Otaru city in Hokkaido.


Thanks!!! Writing the names of the places on top of each post is probably a good idea... :wink2:


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Tokyo from LE DAIBA's*



























































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Miyazaki prefecture*



























































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Miyazaki prefecture 2*































































































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*Miyazaki prefecture 3*



























































































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*TOKYO*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

*from WTC Hamatsucho*














































Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## T.Ishikawa (Jan 17, 2010)

Take by myself

*T.Ishikawa's Photo Album*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the very nice photos @T.Ishikawa. :cheers:


----------

